
FDA approves first drug for treatment of peanut allergy for children - apsec112
https://www.fda.gov/news-events/press-announcements/fda-approves-first-drug-treatment-peanut-allergy-children
======
grey-area
The basis of this is recent research which indicates taking peanuts orally is
a good way to treat allergies or even better avoid allergies in the first
place if they are exposed early (from a few months).

~~~
foobarbazetc
In Israel you give your kid Bamba.

You can buy it on Amazon here.

~~~
rdlecler1
They sell something similar at Trader Joe’s— much cheaper.

------
lysp
A week or so ago the following study was published.

It needs more research, but basically states that one of the older vaccines
used for whooping cough possibly have helped children build up an immunity to
food allergies.

> A dose of the whooping cough vaccine might have reduced cases of childhood
> food allergies, according to Australian researchers who reviewed the cases
> of 500 children diagnosed with food allergy by specialist allergists in the
> late 1990s.

> The researchers found that children who had received one or more doses of an
> older 'whole-cell' whooping cough vaccine were 23 per cent less likely to be
> diagnosed with a food allergy than those who had the updated ‘acellular’
> version.

> Researchers say this provides evidence that the whole-cell vaccine could
> have the added benefit of boosting protection against life-threatening
> allergies to foods like eggs, milk, soy, peanuts, tree nuts, wheat, fish and
> shellfish, but more research will be needed to confirm this.

[https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S22132...](https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S2213219819310542?via%3Dihub)

~~~
numpad0
Were allergies 25% more popular before introduction of said vaccine or is it
that infections play roles in healthy development of an infant?

------
b34r
Is it worth the effort vs just being more vigilant about what you consume and
having an epipen? If the program doesn’t dramatically and reliably reduce
allergic response it seems a little odd and kludgy.

~~~
dragonsky
I don’t know that it is just a matter of what you eat. You have to also be
careful of cross contamination in the kitchen that prepared the food and even
touching surfaces or hands that have been in contact. This is not easy for
children or even adults. Avoiding the Alergerin can become a full time job.

------
foobarbazetc
Anyone guinea pigging their children on some new drug just approved by the
Trump FDA is negligent.

~~~
ta999999171
Anyone distrusting government agencies ONLY NOW because of one politician is
ignorant.

